# Who's That Horse In Your Avatar



## Jill (Jun 30, 2007)

Been awhile since we did this, and lots of us have updated our forum avatars since then, so.........

[SIZE=14pt]*Who is pictured in your avatar???*[/SIZE]

In my avatar, in this order following my logo and before the ribbon wall, I have:


*Erica's Echos of My Destiny* (pictured 2x) -- smokey silver black 3yo stallion
*Erica's Gone and DunIT* (pictured 2x) -- grey grullo 2yo stallion
*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold* -- golden palomino 3yo gelding
*Erica's Double Dipped* -- 3yo perlino mare
*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope* -- 5yo silver dapple mare
*Tibbs Sundowner* -- 9yo silver bay gelding
*Erica's Big City Bomb Shell* -- 2007 perlino filly
*Triple H Buckin Khaki* -- 5yo buckskin mare
*Triple H Derby Day Miracle* -- 7yo palomino gelding
*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse* -- 8yo black pinto gelding
*Fantasy Corrals Secret Treasure* -- yearling arab grey filly
*Whinny For Me's Skippin Miracle* -- 4yo silver chestnut sabino roan gelding
*Harrells Flirting With Perfection* -- yearling silver buckskin filly
*Harrells Rowdys Reflection of Hope* with *Harrells Flirting With Perfection* nursing
*Little Wee Klassic Showgirl* -- 3yo bay leopard mare
*Harmony Hills Harvest Gold* -- 8yo palomino dun mare (or light silver bay dun -- I'll get that for sure one day)
*Edgewood Skip To My Lou* -- 14yo silver dapple pinto mare
I've got all my miniatures pictures in the avatar... Not pictured would be my small pony, Sundance, and my riding horse, Rocket.
What about you folks? Who's that in your avatars?


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 30, 2007)

Jill, I've always admired your horses in your avatar, they are all very beautiful!

Mine is Eddie, a.k.a. Steadie Eddie, though he's a little high energy "pretty boy"! He's my 37 1/4" B driving gelding. He came from TN in december 2006.


----------



## Chamomile (Jun 30, 2007)

All your minis are in your avatar Jill! Wow. They are all very nice



:

My avatar is my driving mare, Chamomile... I've had her since she was 3 months old, she is my special little girl. I just love her. She is a joy to drive and is NEVER boring. AND she has the most amazing trot. I've not seen another mini that moves like her. She looks like a warmblood in miniature when she is out trotting. :538:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 30, 2007)

one of these days i will figure out that revolving avatar thing but until then, well it's not a mini horse but that's my "senior" mini jack Mirror P Marshall Dillon (although he's not quite five years old - DOB 08/15/02), he's brown with light points and quite the handsome little devil, with great confirmation! he ran with horses last year but nothing came of it... this spring he hung out with his first donkey girls and we are looking forward to his first adorable babies in 2008 :aktion033:

Dillon loves people and he was my obvious choice when asked to provide a donkey for the principals to kiss when the kids made their fundraising goals... we were invited to three elementary schools and the kids went wild to see their principals kissing a donkey. at one school we egged the kids on to convince their teachers to join in and had a line of a dozen or more... boy did Dillon eat up that attention!



:

not sure what you would call a male "diva" but he is definitely that! when i go out to the pens, i have to visit him first, then the rest, then finish with him again... otherwise the next time i go out he refuses to come to the fence, even turning his face away from me when i talk to him... i have to get cookies and go in after him and make up 

he's my "squeaky" boy, his bray is very high-pitched and i can mimic him pretty good... the kids roll their eyes at me but he loves it when i talk back to him. (we also have a "foghorn" - Trooper - and i can mimic him as well, but Wiley our spotted jack has a vibratto in his bray and darn it i just can't do that!) Dillon loves toys and has more than anyone else, and he plays with them ALL. he will also sit like a dog but unfortunately not on command and somehow he NEVER does it when i have the camera



:

he also fancies himself in love with my pony Skeye - well, he is about 32" and she is 12 hands! my daughter got some great shots of him trying to convince Skeye that he was the right man for the job LOL.

i won't take up a lot of room here with repeats but there are bunches of pictures of him on the donkey forum if you go back through the older posts... :saludando:


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 30, 2007)

My avatar was our only 2006 foal, Rock Rivers Carolus Magnus aka "Charlie." Here's Charlie as a yearling:






He's an arrogant little stinker, but I love him. He'll probably be replaced when our 2007 foal arrives, but I don't intend to tell him that.


----------



## CKC (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Jill... I really put her threw it. I sent her all of my horses and she got them all in my avatar(some more than once).

I don't know the order right off, but can tell all the horses that are in there.

Ohio's Merri Miss(Light Palomino-looks white and is peach in the summer)"Merri" 21 year old mare-dam to Mister and KC

CKC's Mister Big Stuff(Smokey Black) "Mister" 9 year old gelding

CKC's Only The Lonely(silver buckskin)"KC" 7 year old gelding(half brother to Mister)

HA Music Mans Frankie Blue Eyes(Black/White tobiano) "Frankie" 9 year old gelding

RHA Unforgettable Locomotion(silver dapple) "Cole" 3 year old gelding

CKC's Top Of The World(chestnut-not sure what his real color is) "Topper" yearling gelding(half brother to Cole)

Erica's Bailey Bay(Bay)" Bailey" Bandito colt

and our 2 QH's

Hope to Surprise ya-- Sorrel "Surprise" 18 year old mare

Captive Moxie- dark sorrel "Moxie" 2 year old 16 hand gelding(and still growing) son of the great The Last Captive as well as a grandson of Last Detail and Mr. Moxie Man.

Kim


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jill did mine too! :bgrin Thanks Jill

The first one in my avatar (silver dapple pinto) 2006 filly born and raised on our farm Pleasant Views Flashin' Miss Zoey. We took her to 2 shows as a weanling and she was undefeated in the weanling class! We are very pleased with her. And I really look forward to driving her in the future.

The second and third in my avatar (grey appaloossa) is a 6 yr old mare that I love to death. She is the best performance horse I have ever owned and trained. We purchased her as a 2yr old that hasn't done anything but sit in a pasture. She was afraid of everything, but once I built her confidence up I got her trained to do halter obstacle, jumping, hunter, country pleasure driving. She is really competive in everything. She is going to have her first baby in 2008 and I can't wait! Edited to add her Reg. Name is Snowballs Splash N' Dots (Dotty)

And the 4th horse in my avatar is a 3 yr old mareBroadways Colors Luck Be A Lady. Just purchased her last spring from Laura Harrell of Flying A farm. I really enjoy working with this mare her name is Risky and I really don't know why because she is really calm and sweet I just trained her to drive and to tell you the honest truth she has not done one thing wrong!!!!! By far my best student, I really think she enjoys it she loves to move! We did show her in halter last year and this year a little bit but she doesn't like it very much her new fav. is driving so I'm going to keep her with that, however we will still be showing halter because she does well. Thanks for letting me share!

~Jessica


----------



## Cara (Jun 30, 2007)

Toyland China and me



:


----------



## Fred (Jun 30, 2007)

I need to update my avatar but Fred is the one in mine. Someday when I have time [sigh] I'll try the revolving avatar and put all the other guys on it. Fred is actually Rolling Ridge Rum Runner a 4x national grand champion country pleasure driving horse. He is 11 years old and is just an awesome horse. He has a presence and movement that just makes your jaw drop. Linda


----------



## LindaL (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine is my one and only Mini, "ZZ" (aka PMM Little ZZ Top). I bought him in Feb. 2007 (after being "horseless" for a LONGGGGG 15 months) and I love my boy!



:


----------



## CJMM6 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes Yes, Jill did my Avatar too



: ; I just love it cjmm

Bl-Wh filly is -CJMM Supreme Dream N Color

Bay Roan tovero pinto 2 yr. old filly--CJMM Painted Have A Lil Faith

Blue Roan tovero pinto yearling filly--CJMM Painted Majestic Goddess

Sorrel Overo pintallousa--Moss Grove-CJMM Blaze N Flicka

Blue Roan tovero pinto with the trophy--CJMM Painted Princess Miriah

Black overo stallion--Rockin K Grand Painted Illusion

Black/White Homozgous Pinto stallion--L&J Excessive Style

Silver Miniature Schnauzer Dog--Mini Whiskers Kiera

Gray & white pinto mare--Moss Grove CJMM Reflection Beauty


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine are all yearlings from Oatmeal Acre

Graced by Starlight - Star - silver dapple

Wanna Sail Away Sue - Suzie- black roan pinto

Boinaivs Prancy Zephyr-Phoebe-red roan

And my pride and joy - Star Saphire - Sophie - my Sierra Dawn grandaughter



:

Not sure of her color , either buckskin or dun pinto as she has a dorsal stripe plus she is loaded with paw prints !


----------



## maplegum (Jun 30, 2007)

That's Bailey! (Riverdance Rebs Baileys Cream)

He's my one and only and is now 8 months old!

He's the most gorgeous, mischievous little horse around. After a long day at work, I come home to him calling out to me when my car pulls up in the driveway. My worries and stress disappear in an instant. He has given me so much pleasure in the short time I have had him, I love him dearly.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 30, 2007)

Jill made my logo too! It is brand new as of today.

After my logo is:

1. Jandts Cheeri Deeri, pictured twice, chestnut sabino broodmare and in foal again for 2008.

2. Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection, black pintaloosa mare, currently being bred.

3. Reflections What A Star, pictured twice, chestnut pinto mare, my show horse for this year. She's only 27.5" tall!

4. Redrock C Me Now, pictured twice, bay pinto stallion

5. Redrock Neon Starlight, pictured twice, silver dapple mare, in foal for 2008.

I have a few minis not pictured, such as my two 2007 foals, my gelding and a stallion that is sold but still with me temporarily and whom I have bred two of my mares to, and a leased mare.


----------



## wiccanz (Jun 30, 2007)

That's my smokey cream colt, Wiccanz Sir Tumbelot, or Chino to his friends. My clever hubby did this pic as part of an advert for our NZMHA magazine





Here he is 'in full'!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 1, 2007)

The horse in my avatar is

is Millie

Aka....Little Cowboy's Millennium Girl

She was my only mini up until last December..I bought her while I was still in HS oh 5.5 years ago. She's the best and I don't know what I would do without her. She's got the heart and mind of her sire, Harlans Rocio. WPSELLWOOD's daughter's gelding.


----------



## River1018 (Jul 1, 2007)

My avatar photo is of our Silver Bay herdsire Tibbs Rapid Transit.

He is a Reserve National Champion Futurity Stallion and Multiple Top Ten National Champion.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 1, 2007)

mine is Baxters Just Teasin Ya. Bay tovero aspc/amhr filly of my dreams.



: She has two ice blue eyes.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 1, 2007)

The horse in my avatar is SRF Buckshot, our 2 year old, 30 inch, Rowdy-Buckeroo bred stallion. His dam is Buck Ons Causin Commotion, a National Champion (BOB daughter and pinto), and his sire is a Ramblin Starbuck son. We love him for who he is - a pretty laid-back boy, with a wonderful personality and tons of charm. He can already beat our older horses in halter obstacle too!


----------



## SHANA (Jul 1, 2007)

The horse in my avatar is Goat Hills One For The Books, my 1993 grey pinto AMHA/AMHR stallion. I got him April 1st, 2007 and traded a future mini filly for him. He is a sweet boy and I have one mare due to foal by him in February of 2008. Can't wait. The mare came from the same farm as Booker and was running with him. I had mentioned to the lady I bought the mare from I was looking for a second stallion but had to wait until I sold a foal or 2 before I got one and she offered me Booker in exchange for a filly. He is very beautiful.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine is my now yearling daughter (Jazzy Love Song) by my favorite mare Sassy. She's by an overo paint stallion, and out of a grade morgan/qh cross mare. I love my brat, though she may convince me to break my rule and send her off to boot camp instead of an in house intro to 'the real world'




: These were taken at about 6 months old. Needless to say she will Never leave asides for training, she is my future as her mother I would never risk again breeding due to complications from carrying Jazzy.

A few more pic's of her and her mother!
















And one last pic of Sassy doing what she does best, babysitting kids!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 4, 2007)

My husband's pride and joy: CRFS Imagine That.

Some days, I think he loves that horse more than me, well he probably does!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 4, 2007)

I need one of those rotating ones some day!! They look awesome.

My avatar is our Sr. herdsire, WF Mas Corona



: , 7 yr old son of Sids Husker. He's 27.5" tall with a wide blaze. He's chestnut/sorrell with some roaning on his butt. He's got an amazing neck and beautiful head. His personality is very misleading for a stallion and he really spoils me! But I get a reality check when I handled our 2 and 3 year old stallions! :new_shocked: Corona was shown for the first time in 2006 at two locals shows and then at Nationals. He took 5th (out of 9) and was shown totally naturally (I have the pics to prove it! :new_shocked: ). This year I've worked really hard on his diet and exercise and we have high hopes for him in the 28" and under class. We are just in LOVE with him!!


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine is our 2006 World Champion Amateur Country Pleasure Driving Level 1 gelding, K Nells Spin To Win who is also a World Champion Yearling Futurity Gelding (and since the other thread is going full steam I will clarify. Spin placed first in both classes - different years of course - at the World Shows, he is a World Champion twice.) He was also 2006 Eastern Championship Reserve Champion Country Pleasure Driving Horse. This year he is a fat grey horse hanging out in the pasture getting a much deserved vacation.

Driving Spin is my daughter Samantha and her header is the man that made Spin the great driving horse that he is, Bobby Bridges.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine is of my gelding, Magic Mans Challenger. He is a son of LTD's Magic Man. I brought him home after nationals in 2006, from Lisa Davis. I love him! He's an awesome boy! He is 31.5 inches.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 6, 2007)

My Avatar is Ladys Little Painted Pocohontas... called Misty in real life. She is a 32.5 sorrel pinto mare with 2 ice blue beautiful eyes. She is AMHR exclusively. Misty is homozygous for pinto and LWO negative ,thank God( my stallion is +) Misty is so very sweet, knows her name, follows me everywhere, and always has babies that look just like her with her wonderful blue eyes. She loves kids and best of all, she loves ME!

I bought her from Marnie. Thanks again Marnie! I wish I could have ten like her!

Robin


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is my leoapard stallion CR Lakota Renegade. I need to update my whole dang site- the pics are old- he was FAT here. I had had company that year from overseas and did not have time to condition for a spring show last year, so he was packing way too much weight!! Egads!

I bought "Stick" as a weanling from the breeder Casey Cowan when she sold her entire herd and retired. He had about four inches of hair- I am not kidding, so when he got clipped at about 8 or 10 months, there was really nothing underneath but legs and neck. I told him he looked like a stick horse drawing- my little Stick Horse. And oh dear, the name 'stuck'. So Renegade's barn name has been Stick since he was a 'kid'. Now you all know the awful secret! 

He is learning to drive now and really likes it, so hope to be driving at shows next year!! He just turned five this month.

I like the 'slide show' avatars too. Pretty cool.


----------



## REO (Jul 6, 2007)

Jill made mine too! Thank you Jill!



:

I've been trying not to ask her to add our new stallion Magic to it LOL!

Lotto (4 times)

Taxi (mare with blue eyes)

Goldie (palo pinto mare)

Rose (black pinto mare)

Danny (black gelding)

Topper (3 times)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is our main herd sire, On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, son of C-Chief Proud Eagle...


----------



## MBennettp (Jul 7, 2007)

Mine is Bickels Tattoo Shady Lady, she was our first mini in over 20 years when we rescued her from an auction. She's come a long way in the last 3 years and we love her dearly.


----------



## BeckyG (Jul 7, 2007)

Mine is Blaze. (AKA Blazing Thunderball de Montecillo)

He is our 2005 colt…… and simply stole our hearts soon as he was born. Blaze is "Mr Personality", very smart, and quite mischievous & affectionate.


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2007)

I've tried to catch everyone by PM that mentioned they'd like a rotating avatar but I may have missed a few, or a few who'd like one but didn't say so.

Anyone who'd like a rotating avatar can just email me the pictures they'd like in it. I'll make the avatar and email it back





[email protected]


----------



## feather__baby (Jul 9, 2007)

My pic is of my horsey that i lease named Littlefoot's Painted Feather

I started leasing her two years ago when i joined the 4h club at littlefoot farm

She has been like my best bud ever since!




: She is my other half



:


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jul 9, 2007)

Last year Jill made my rotating avatar too, Thank Jill!! :aktion033:

After the "Crayonbox" sign the horses are:

1. Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo, 30.5" snowcap appaloosa stallion

2. Crayonbox Wild River Canyon 36" sorrel pinto mare, my first mini!

3. Crayonbox Cash In Your Chips 2006 black leopard, that has been sold

4. Toyland Macho Chips black leopard pure Falabella sire of "Cash" my favorite stallion!

5. Crayonbox My Kind Of Rain Falabella aka "Stormy" who has also been sold, but I love the photo. She is a sweetheart and I miss her a lot.


----------



## Ashley (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not sure who that horse is or how it managed to get in my avatar



:




:


----------



## Firefall (Jul 10, 2007)

Its my new stallion, "JC's Celebration" , AMHR/ASPC registered. He will be at Nationals this year so I won't even get to see him till after.........but I can't wait. He will eventually be my new herd sire.


----------



## wiccanz (Jul 10, 2007)

Firefall

That is a lovely, lovely *horse*



:



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Pictured in my avatar are the boys of Maine Pride!! :bgrin The one in the top of the state outline is B & W's Sunrise Pure Delight (a.k.a. Sonny Honey) He is just a joy of a stallion! I don't have a real recent picture of him, but some of you will remember this one from earlier this year.






The little fellow in the lower half of the state is Maine Pride Crown Royal (a.k.a. Roy Boy) He is out of a WONDERFUL mare that we purchased from Karen Wales, Westwind Savannah of East Acres and by Westwind BTU Crown Prince (Charley). He just keeps getting better with age, and we love him lots! Here is his most recent picture, taken on July 1st.






He's a little bit of a wild child, and his rocker hairdo fits him well



:

Jodi


----------



## Firefall (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you Wiccanz...... :bgrin


----------

